# Post your Gary Fisher bikes here



## sf_loft (Oct 5, 2009)

Please submit only your own photos and not images from the manufacturer's website.

I'll start.

2009 Gary Fisher Arc Pro - All stock except for new Ksyrium SL wheels with Conti GP 4000s and Shimano Ultegra Cassete 11-23 and Ultegra SL pedals. After swapping the stock wheelset, tube, and tires my bike now weighs 17.5lbs. Not bad for an aluminum / carbon (fork, seatstay, chainstay, seat post) hybrid. Looks cool IMO, even with the black/white cow pattern


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

I cant believe no other posts here! I'll get a pic of mine tomorrow and post it.:thumbsup:


----------



## mushroomking (Sep 26, 2008)

Ok took a little while but here it is '09 Gary Fisher ARC Super all original except for Aksium race wheelset, FSA Team issue Carbon cranks, Ultegra brakes and speedplay pedals. The original ssr wheelset arent very strong and the bearings spin like poo.

She could use a bath and some new bar tape. Dont pay any attention to the date its not right.


----------



## bas (Jul 30, 2004)

*my gary fisher*

2003 tassajara with shimano rims


----------



## tamen00 (Sep 22, 2003)

Here is a pic of my Chronos Ultimate - just different wheels and seat!


----------

